# Navigation for folders on your Computer



## byrdmanlk (Dec 8, 2006)

I have around 450 DVDs I want to put them all on my Hard drive so when I am ready to watch one I can access them through MY tivo and start downloading them. and watching them Since tivo pulls them down so fast this is no big deal. Ok all of this still working our breakdown is organization. I need to make folders inside the tivo folder like episodes, Movies A-D, Sports and so on so that I can access my computer from the tivo and go to the correct folder and start downloading the movie. As far as I can see when you make a folder tivo does not recognize it. Also once I have it in I would like to make a little folder that says movies and have all them fall into that folder. mabe this is possible if it please delete the post but i can't find it anywhere.


----------



## danschn (Apr 22, 2004)

Yes, the Tivo should navigate subfolders in the My Tivo Recordings folder it looks at, just like it can figure out subfolders for audio and picture files. 

Being able to upload shows for longer term storage onto my computer harddrive for later downloading is one of my favorite Home Media Options benefits. Let me organize them MY way, (subfolders, delete, rename, etc.) and let me do that from the Tivo, not running upstairs to the PC.

Similarly, let me navigate My Tivo Recordings across multiple drives, if I like. That way I can manage free space on my PC drives better. Again, music and pictures works that way to this users benefit.


----------



## byrdmanlk (Dec 8, 2006)

will the new Roxio toast solution do this?


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

Yes, TiVo really needs to allow subfolders. It really can't be that hard.


----------



## byrdmanlk (Dec 8, 2006)

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## bschuler2007 (Feb 25, 2007)

Pipkin's TIVO.net used to do this. But since the new update from Tivo... tivo.net doesn't work anymore. SO I dunno. Unless someone fixes Tivo.net.


----------



## byrdmanlk (Dec 8, 2006)

done


----------

